# Are you a Folder or a Scruncher



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...inspired by a recent tv advertisement for toilet paper -do you fold toilet paper or scrunch it (when you use it)?

I was surprised that "scrunches" exist! :eyes ...it's a c-razy world out there!
:lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I scrunch it, but I make sure there is enough tp between the hand and the nasty.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm surprised that folders exist! Maybe they're the ones who iron their underpants...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amelia said:


> I'm surprised that folders exist! Maybe they're the ones who iron their underpants...


You got it sistah! My ex did this, as well as iron his money at times! It sounds funny, but it's not.

Scruncher, my ex tried to show me how one was SUPPOSE to use toilet paper, you tear a piece off, that's what the perforations were for, then you folded it........Then you shove it up your, uhm, OK, yes I"m a scruncher;-)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Amelia said:


> I'm surprised that folders exist! Maybe they're the ones who iron their underpants...


 :mum ...you 'scrunches' are just uncouth and lower class! -that's what!! :yes


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

toilet paper?


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Nae said:


> toilet paper?


Hehe nasty. I'm a scruncher all the way.


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

Just how in the world does scrunching even work?! I mean, seriously! Wading it up and shoving it up there. It wastes tp too. When I was younger, I _was_ a scruncher and I kept over-flowing the toilet! Folding's the answer. You use the right amount of tp and are much less likely to over-flow the toilet.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ElectricVolcano said:


> Just how in the world does scrunching even work?! I mean, seriously! Wading it up and shoving it up there. It wastes tp too. When I was younger, I _was_ a scruncher and I kept over-flowing the toilet! Folding's the answer. You use the right amount of tp and are much less likely to over-flow the toilet.


Heh!!  :banana :yes


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Bon said:


> My ex did this, as well as iron his money at times! It sounds funny, but it's not.
> 
> Scruncher, my ex tried to show me how one was SUPPOSE to use toilet paper, you tear a piece off, that's what the perforations were for, then you folded it........


Good God. :doh I can see why he's your ex!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amelia said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > My ex did this, as well as iron his money at times! It sounds funny, but it's not.
> ...


LOL, ElectricVolcano sounds a bit like him, how it waste money;-) (No offense to EV, true but so funny).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Bon said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Bon said:
> ...


 :shock Ahem! ...for your information, folding is just much much kinder on one's butt than scrunching! :yes :stu

....specially when you consider those cheap toilet paper that is often provided in public restrooms!

Kind on the butt! ....and quite frankly 'scrunching' -well it's just soooooo barbaric!!! :yes :no :no :stu :roll :no :no :no

:rofl


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

LOL! Has anyone ever, uhm, pardon the pun, sat down and showed you how one is suppose to you TP LOL! It's been done to me, not a pretty site;-) 

Funny thread! Time to start a survey "Do you thinking scrunching is trashy";-)))) I wonder if it would stir up a controversy like smoking does;-)))


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Bon said:


> LOL! Has anyone ever, uhm, pardon the pun, sat down and showed you how one is suppose to you TP LOL! It's been done to me, not a pretty site;-)
> 
> Funny thread! Time to start a survey "Do you thinking scrunching is trashy";-)))) I wonder if it would stir up a controversy like smoking does;-)))


...well, I must say: I just visited the toilet (a little one too many sips of wine! :um ) and I tried 'scrunching' for probably the first time in my life!!! :eek

...I can see the appeal: it gets 'right in there'.  :lol

..but before I can reach I final verdict: I shall have to conduct further experiments!

-Never fear: I shall keep you posted! ... :sus  ... :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Too bad we don't have visual examples. I don't understand. :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

lol, ruby. :lol I've "scrunched" all my life. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Toscy said:


> lol, ruby. :lol I've "scrunched" all my life. :yes


... :wtf :no :no :no ...:sigh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

VS.










Are these the options? Neither would be my answer.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Too bad we don't have visual examples. I don't understand. :lol


You are so right, RubyTuesday should have supplied a sample, with step by step instructions!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> VS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...o.k. then Mr Ardrum, what then IS your answer????!!!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

why are you asking someone that doesn't know the difference between TP and typing paper, if people are using typing paper, I wonder why the toilet plugs up, my God look at the size of that wad! LOL! Maybe it's not typing paper, but it doesn't look like any TP I've ever seen!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Solution:










This is scary, the light of my day is a discussion about scrunching and neatly folding TP.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know lol, a mix of both??


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i scrunch. folding takes too much hassle and time. thats right, too much hassle and time


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I do as a cat does.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Folded, and finish with a wet wipe before drying off with another folded. A lot of you people must be walking around with ****ty arses. Disgusting.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I do as a cat does.


if i were this flexible id never need a woman in my life


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Vincenzo said:


> A lot of you people must be walking around with ****ty arses.


Not at all. When you do something almost everyday for your entire life you pretty much become an expert on how to do it. No matter which method you prefer.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I do as a cat does.


Ahh, trying to get the taste of your own cooking out of your mouth;-))))))))) :banana :banana :banana


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

No longer will I utter the statement 'I am a lover not a fighter'; it is no more - it is dead. From this day forth I will hold my head up high and shout, 'I am a folder not a scruncher'.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I do as a cat does.


That looks like Sprocket, I like how you took a photo of her doing that. :lol I once took a photo of my dog peeing. :clap


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I do as a cat does.
> ...


Haha, no that's a Google images result from a search for "cat licking ***" or something. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> No longer will I utter the statement 'I am a lover not a fighter'; it is no more - it is dead. From this day forth I will hold my head up high and shout, 'I am a folder not a scruncher'.


 :spit


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> refined_rascal said:
> 
> 
> > No longer will I utter the statement 'I am a lover not a fighter'; it is no more - it is dead. From this day forth I will hold my head up high and shout, 'I am a folder not a scruncher'.
> ...


Go forth proudly into the world, my Son, with head held high!!
:yes :yes :spit


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

scrunch scrunch scrunch!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said scruncher, but I have been known to do both. I will wrap the toilet tissue around my hand, slide it off, and go-ee-oh.

What does that say about me? :um :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Folded, and finish with a wet wipe before drying off with another folded.


That's what I do, congratulations. I couldn't simply use toilet paper and carry on with my life. I would feel unclean On a totally unrelated note, I am now going to check my toilet rim for webcams.


----------

